# Sick Jewel Cichlid



## cksksp (Oct 13, 2012)

We have a 60 gallon tank which we cycled (with feeder fish) for over a month. We got rid of the feeders and added an assortment of African Cichlids. We started with six, two Jewels, two Red Zebras, two Blue Zebras. Then we added six more, two OB Peacocks, two more Zebras, and two Yellow Labs. All of the fish were looking very good, very healthy, for about a week. Now one of the Jewels has been sitting at the bottom of the tank, looking weak and breathing heavy for two days. His coloring looks dull as well. The other jewel looks great, as well as all the other fish. 
Water parameters: 
Ammonia 0
Nitrites .25
Nitrates 5
PH 8.0
Temp 78

Nitrites got as high as .5 two days ago, but we did a 40% water change and then a 20% the following day, and now it is at .25. Is this even enough to affect the fish? We have been testing water daily since we got the fish because they are new and we don't want any casualties.

Any advice is helpful, thanks.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

For one, cycling with feeder fish is not advised as they are usually not healthy. Not only is this less effective and humane, it may introduce diseases to your aquarium.
Anything above "0" of ammonia or nitrites is harmful, and sometimes deadly.
It is very possible you have added too many fish too soon and have thrown your tank into a mini cycle.
On top of all this the Jewel could be being harassed as well.
Lots of water changes. Keep a close eye on all the fish. Test water daily.
A ten gallon hospital tank is a good thing to have as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good advice from aicardi. You may want to consider changes to your stocking as well. What are the dimensions of the tank?

Know that Malawi are harem breeders. For female survival, you stock 1 male of each species and 4 or more females, depending on how aggressive the species is.

Since you need 5 of each species and 15 fish is a good number (assuming a 48" x 12" footprint), then shoot for three species.

The Zebras will all crossbreed and possibly fight. Yellow labs are known to crossbreed with estherae (red zebras). OB peacocks may or may not be comfortable in the tank with the mbuna.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

it sounds like you had another mini-cycle. nitrite is very deadly, much more so than ammo. A salt dip would help the worst fish. For a dip mix 1 tbl salt into 2g water. Leave fish in there until they start to turn over, or float, about 5-10min. Then add back to tank. That will help with nitrite in the blood.

"It's also important to note that nitrite is toxic to fish at levels as low as 0.10 mg/L. If the biofilter is immature or impaired, adding chloride in the form of salt (sodium chloride) or calcium chloride at the rate of 10 mg/L chloride for each 1 mg/L nitrite will reduce the toxic effects of nitrite on fish."
Taken from UF IFAS report, http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa031

Quick conversion would be 10mg salt to 1 quart water. Tiny amount yes, but very effective. The dip is in replacement for adding to the tank.


----------

